# baby stroller for sale $800



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

i paid 400 from a antique collector and spent another 600 on chrome it was the very first stroller ever out


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Not trying to lowball but I got 500 and I will py shipping....LMK


----------



## FUZZY_DUNLOP (Jan 6, 2011)

Those things have been selling for mad loot ever since that honky on American Restoration built one :wow:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

black1962impala said:


> View attachment 446882
> View attachment 446883
> View attachment 446884
> View attachment 446885


Nice..Hope you get it.It's Well worth it.


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm Surprised No Ones bought it yet.


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

no babies being made or what:loco:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

black1962impala said:


> no babies being made or what:loco:


ay... us Mexicans are always baby makers...  things are just a little tight with bills and family shit you know... but don't worry homie. someones gonna get there income tax back and buy it off of you.


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

lol thats real!



It's Johnny said:


> ay... us Mexicans are always baby makers...  things are just a little tight with bills and family shit you know... but don't worry homie. someones gonna get there income tax back and buy it off of you.


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

ttt


----------

